

Samsung Chromebox - pajju
http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromebox.html

======
dm2
This has been available for over a year. The old version had the exact same
specs as far as I can tell. [http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XE300M22-A01US-
Series-3-Chrome...](http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XE300M22-A01US-
Series-3-Chromebox/dp/B007Y8DJEA/)

The hardware specs aren't very impressive at all, except the DisplayPorts.

They should at least offer a black version.

Don't get me wrong, I considered purchasing one of these a few months ago and
attaching two monitors, but it's difficult to set up a good dev environment
using only web services.

IMO, this is for people to get their computer illiterate family members, maybe
schools, and maybe businesses if employees can get by using only web apps. (I
guess that's a big market)

Google should really try to create a cheaper, more powerful, and better
looking version of this. There really are a lot of people who would be
interested in a cheap desktop computer that you can't easily mess up.

Another useful feature would be the ability to lock down ChromeOS a little
more. No unapproved apps or extensions without a master password.

------
waraey
329 seems like a lot for this

